# Should I insist on a lap?



## Fiorellina (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi 

I have been trying to conceive for almost two years. My husband test results were fine. My FSH was slightly high at 8, LH normal and was told AMH is at optimal fertility level. I was also told that I have polysistic ovaries but that is completely normal and shouldn't affect my fertility as I don't have the 'syndrome'. My periods are regular and I have uses the clear blue opk, which always show up as positive about 12/14 days before my period. 

I told the consultant at my last visit that I get pain throughout the month on and off what feels like where my ovaries are. It's on and off, but usually more pronounced straight after ovulation with pain radiating to my legs. It's not debilitating but more of a dull ache and this carries on until my periods. I also get VERY sore breasts for that whole period. 

She said i fall under the 'unexplained fertility' category. Regarding the pain she said it might be endometriosis but said as the pain is not that bad she wouldn't recommend a lap. She also said I don't have any cysts and when I said I do, she told me i don't as polysistic ovaries are not cysts as such. I don't know what she meant by this.

Anyway she suggested ivf - which freaked me out a little as I haven't had a HSG to check my tubes so I asked if she could refer me for this instead. I have my HSG test on 17th. I'm not sure why she didn't suggest this herself rather than jumping straight to ivf? I have been told that if my tubes are clear I will have to try for a further 6 months before they can offer ivf again.

I just dont know if  it's better to insist on an investigation to look into whether i do have endometriosis, and looked into before I do anything else? Just confused and the consultants always seem to rush me during consultation and I feel lost!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, personally I would recommend a lap and dye - mine found endometriosis (amongst other things) and I had no symptoms that I know of. It was a complete surprise for me. I don't know how your consultant can put you in the 'unexplained' category before you've had your tubes checked though. 

Polycystic ovaries aren't cysts as such; they just look like cysts, hence the name for the syndrome. I think - though hopefully someone who knows more can add - that the 'cysts' are actually follicles that aren't releasing eggs proper!y (hence why PCOS suffers often have issues with ovulation).

A lap and dye can check for blocked tubes AND endometriosis, so it does the two in one. Whether or not they'll let you push for it is a different matter though; its so frustrating that different areas have different rules. I was sent for mine straight away.

Wishing you lots of luck, whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Fiorellina (Mar 26, 2013)

I know! I thought that it was odd that she placed me in this category without doing these tests too. I will have the HSG on 17 th and think I will consider whether to push for the lap after that.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have PCOS and endo and get horrifically painful huge boobs for a few weeks before I bleed, and the pain in my legs makes me want to rip my thigh muscles off.

If you are in pain then insist on further investigation.

On a personal note, two years ago I was TTC over 2 years and went to my GP as I was in loads of pain and opted to investigate the pain and try and deal with that rather than take a fertility referral. Looking back I wish I had taken the ivf referral (we have some sperm issues too, nothing major but enough to warrant icsi) because I had a lap, although i was diagnosed it didn't help, then I went on prostap to help with the pain, and then i had to wait until that was out of my system before they would refer me to fertility. It now means that we had been ttc for over 5 years and I'm already nearly ready to give-up once this FET is done because I feel like i have already lost so much time - if that makes sense!

Good luck x


----------



## Fiorellina (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, I guess it's hard to stay positive and not to let the whole thing feel so overwhelming. There's so much information out there. The consultant says one thing, google says whatever you want it to say. I've self diagnosed time and time again! Just got to stay hopeful.

When you had the lap were they able to remove the tissue that was in places it shouldn't have been? I read that sometimes that can help. I'm not in a huge amount of pain (apart from my chest) but I read that's not always indicative of how bad the endo is. I just thought that if I do end up having ivf then having the excess tissue removed might improve the success rate. Anyway thanks for your reply and good luck to you too x


----------



## Baby#1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Fiorellina

I just wanted to say I would definitely push them to investigate you with a lap & dye .. had I known then what I know now I definitely would have stood my ground more!  My husband and I have been pretty much messed about for years (10 to be exact) once my husbands fertility issues were sorted and was given the all clear (which was a miracle and we are genuinely grateful for that) we found I had pcos (apparently) then I got given the all clear and then when I still didnt catch I got told to go away and lose weight and contact them when i fell pregnant, we were told this consistently year on year by our specialist .. of course never actually getting pregnant! I lost the weight and recently saw fertility nurses and not the specialist this time and it was them that booked me in for a hsg.  I had a HSG done on the 23rd jan (horrible and painful) and have been told I have one blocked and one partially blocked tube but they could be in spasm (im not holding out much hope though) so will need a lap&dye .. I wish they had done this years ago instead of fobbing me off!  My bestest keeps telling me its just a step closer and Im holding onto that because Im about ready to give up - so I know exactly how you are feeling Cloudy .. Im 33 next month and we have spent 10yrs chasing the baby dream.. Im not sure I have much left in the tank to continue but because we have been trying for so long and have been through so much, I feel like we owe it to ourselves to at least get to treatment at least once.  

Good luck to both of you x


----------

